# Apache 2.2 - Redirect?



## Gifty43 (2. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgende Ausgangslage:
Von einer Webseite habe ich Kopien in verschiedene Instanzen auf demselben Server:

/var/www/Instanz1/
/var/www/Instanz2/
/var/www/Instanz3/
/var/www/Instanz.../

Es gibt eine www.domain.com, dessen DocumentRoot auf /var/www zeigt.

Die einzelnen Instanzen können also z.B. über www.domain.com/Instanz1 aufgerufen werden.

Jedoch ist das Problem, dass die Webseite in sich davon ausgeht, dass sämtliche Links und Dokumente in z.B. "DocumentRoot/images" liegt. Dies wäre in diesem Falle jedoch "DocumentRoot/Instanz1/images".

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dies mit einem Redirect innerhalb des Apache zu fixen?

Danke für eure Unterstützung.

Grüsse
Paul


----------

